# New A3 Ordered



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Despite the fact that options price list has not be published as yet, I have ordered my chosen spec as undernoted. My dealer reckons that the price list will not deviate much from the existing A3/4/6 optional extras price list.

The order will be submitted first thing tomorrow and delivery is anticipated in 8 weeks. I am, of course, keeping my TT and got a very reasonable deal on the new car.

Note Referred to
______________

Audi A3 2.0 FSI Sport
Akoya Silver
Black Interior
Xenons
Symphony

;D ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

OOO eer Vaggy
You gettin anew pip pip too.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Congrats vagman.

Very reasonable deal, eh. Are you implying a discount of some sort. Please share. 

Do dealers find out tomorrow what the options' prices are?

I'm going to time my order so that it gets registered as a 53. No point in rushing just to get it 6 weeks earlier. Plus it will give me a chance to check out the colours in real life.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Vagman! Great choice!

I was tempted to go to the dealer this weekend to place an order for the TDI sport, but now that I know the V6 is due in November, I'm back to dithering! I'll have to keep looking out for reviews and test drive reports for a little longer. And saving!

Chris


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Err....cock up on the ordering system front.

When dealer input details, the computer spat it out saying the details were incorrect.

You can't have black interior with akoya, it must be deep blue

You can't have Symphony without Bose

Standard wheels are not 5 arm parabolic, but like the ones on the A3 in the Top Gear review

Mats are extras

Dundee Audi reckon it is a glitch in Audi's ordering system programme and will try again tomorrw. If it still rejects the info, then they will contact Audi UK for clarification as the computer ordering system seems to be at odds with their paperwork, which indicates that you can have a black interior irrespective of colour or that Symphony is available whether or not you opt for Bose.

One thing that has changed from the spec issued last week is the style of alloys. Parabolic's are an option and cost an additional Â£355. I quite like the 'new' standard alloys anyway so I think I will stick with them.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

That's a shame. Looks like not everything is Vorsprung durch technik at Audi! 

I think the "new" standard alloys look good as well. Might consider them over the 5 spokes. Their sort of flow into the bodywork, making the car look tougher/sportier. Nice.

I would have thought you can get Symphony without BOSE, you can in Germany and Austria. Or is it the case that if you can afford the Symphony, then let's have your cash for the BOSE? ???

What about the "reasonable deal" bit?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Karsci.

Reasonable deal bit.

Standard Audi AS 2.0 FSI Sport otr price is Â£18,970.

Extras (approx prices)

Akoya metallic paint : Â£400
Symphony : Â£225
Xenons : Â£600

Total otr price Â£20,195

Price agreed Â£19,645

Saving Â£ 550

Not bad considering it is a brand new car.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheers vagman.

  indeed!! Brilliant! That IS a reasonable deal.

I wouldn't have expected more than a couple of hundred quid. Thanks. Now I know what to aim for with my dealer!

Good luck with sorting things out, and getting the combo you want.


----------

